# Paxil of course!



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I have certainly been bombarded with many different opinions about the drug Paxil. It seems as though most of the people who are on it are mainly IBS-D, am I wrong? I was just wondering if anybody who is mainly IBS-C has had any success, or objections.Thanks!


----------

